# Soundiron Session | Writing A Marching Band Style Track



## Soundiron Team (Apr 12, 2019)

In this Soundiron Session Craig Peters take you through his composition in the style of a cinematic fantasy/RPG styled track. Craig breaks down the creative decisions behind the music as well as showing the mixing and mastering process.





*Subscribe to our YouTube channel:* https://goo.gl/gnrrpY​


----------



## Soundiron Team (Jun 14, 2019)

On this episode of Soundiron Session, Craig Peters deconstructs his track "Back To School", a marching band inspired musical piece. This demo uses High School Drum Corps along with Symphony Series Brass & Woodwinds. He breakdown down the process for composing the track, orchestration, mixing in Cubase and more!



*Subscribe to our YouTube channel:* https://goo.gl/gnrrpY​


----------



## SBK (Jun 14, 2019)

Nice videos! I think though, just a detail, the voice of Craig is very low compared to the music examples


----------



## Craig Peters (Jun 14, 2019)

SBK said:


> Nice videos! I think though, just a detail, the voice of Craig is very low compared to the music examples


Glad you liked the video! I'll make sure to bump up the VO next time. Thanks for watching!


----------

